# Embedding a Facebook post



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2015)

How do I embed something from Facebook?
Facebook gives a code for embedding stuff. With the videos I can paste this code into the media option on here and it seems to work fine, however the code for photos comes up with an error message if pasted into the media option and if pasted into the image option the picture doesn't show. I normally get round this by copying and saving the image and pasting it in from my computer, but I was wondering if I was doing something wrong with the Facebook code?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Feb 2015)

Have you tried the Insert button?


----------



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2015)

Yeah I tried the code option and tried each of the different options but they didn't seem to work either. I'm sure it's me being especially stupid though.


----------



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2015)

```
<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_GB/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015/posts/1547405032174794:0" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015/posts/1547405032174794:0">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015">Steve Abraham</a>.</div></div>
```


```
<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_GB/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015/posts/1547405032174794:0" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015/posts/1547405032174794:0">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015">Steve Abraham</a>.</div></div>
```


```
<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_GB/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015/posts/1547405032174794:0" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015/posts/1547405032174794:0">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/stevenabraham2015">Steve Abraham</a>.</div></div>
```


----------



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2015)

This is what I get when I try to paste an embed code from Facebook, in descending order;
Code pasted into image option
Code pasted as General on insert option
Code pasted as PHP on insert option
Code pasted as HTML on insert option


----------



## Ian H (13 Feb 2015)

Simplest: In FB click on the image until it's in a frame (with the 'close' X top right). Right click on the image and choose copy image location. In your post, click on the image button and paste (control V) into the popup. Here's an example:-


----------



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2015)




----------



## Mugshot (13 Feb 2015)

Well that certaily seemed to work, thank you very much @Ian H


----------

